# Need some help with live plants?



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm really interested in putting some plants into my new tank once illness has passed *td

But the thing is the tank is already set up and doesn't have any soil like substrate under the gravel. From what i've read this is essential. I want some really low-tech plants to be honest, especially to start with. I've been looking at java fern especially as you can tie it to a rock and it'll grow from there? My tank does have lighting and it's in a light sunny place (but not too sunny.) 

Can I plant plants if the tank is already established? Also will it harm my tank levels if I add plants?

Thankyou.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most stem plants will do well if they get enough light. Java fern can indeed be tied off onto a rock or wood. Crypts will also do well if you get some root tabs. An established tank would be perfect to plant


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for the straight forward answer. Reading through "setting up a planted aquarium" tutorials makes my head spin sometimes! *r2


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to highly recommend the plants that you tie onto rocks and decorations. I love my anubias and java ferns. They are easy to care for and doing well. I also adore the little moss balls for fun and color. You won't have root issues with them either.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Java Fern will grow in almost any conditions. They especialy like High ph and plenty of light. They grow either floating or rooted.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Depending on your tank size, amazon sword plants could be an option and will grow in gravel. My son's tank has two (one he split off from the main plant when it grew very large) Add root tabs. Since these do grow large and will have a large root system, I'd recommend for a taller and larger sized tank. 

There is also the red rubin sword which is smaller and very pretty, although I'm not certain how they will fare in gravel. Mine are in Eco Complete. But they may be similar enough to the amazon sword so could be OK.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I keep all of my plants in just the sand in the aquarium, and they are doing fine.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Try moss - there are a lot of cool things you can do with it and it spreads quickly with 0 maintenance. 

-Make a 3D java moss background for the entire aquarium with mesh

-Have it cover the floor of aquarium 

-Make a protected fry haven with java moss

-Get a bunch of moss balls like tumble weeds....

The sky is really the limit with moss


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sure you can have plants in just gravel.

But I do feel it would be best to drain the tank, saving the water, and do the methods in the link in my signature. Which is a lotta work also. 

But IME plants do much better with a peat/sand/gravel type substrate.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Or, leave the water and fish if you have them (saving water does you no good anyhow), remove the gravel with a plastic cup (don't need to get 100%) and add a couple of bags of Eco-complete on top of it. It doesn't even need to be rinsed.

Eco-complete is largely inert, but not as inert as peat/sand/gravel and no big mess to go along with it.


----------

